# Can you sand cedar shake siding smooth?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While sanding might be ok that is not a job I'd want!
Did you apply a wood brightener during the cleaning process? it can go a long ways toward restoring the natural wood color. What type of stain are you planing to use?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

What pressure washer did you use, electric or gas? What tip did you use? It really should have worked IMO. Sanding the entire house would be a lot of work.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of work! Is there any way you can remove a shake and try out your process? Sand it down to where it looks good and then apply the stain......see what you have first before committing to doing the whole house.

As a painter, I've done lots of those shakes but never altered them to take stain. Your idea is sound as long as you don't go too aggressively with the sanding. Cedar is rather soft and can be gouged rather easily. Like I said, though, test it first before diving in all the way.


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

If the end result looks good, i dont mind putting in the time. 

I used an electric washer on a light setting. i tried a safe “Cedar Clean” and it didnt work. The bleach mixture i tried as well and only got off the mold stains, but some of the wood seems dead on the top layer if that makes sense. i even took a scraper and scraped some off, which exposes some nice looking gold cedar, but doesnt get in the grooves. 

The stain i teated was a semi-solid arborcoat, which didnt penetrate the grooves like id hoped and looked like it would need an extra coat, which would get expensive. Some people say Cabot works well, but i had a Ben Moore nearby and got a quart there of Arbor to try.

Went real light on the sand, just enough to get smooth using 120 grit like i said. was going to do the same with a dremel multimax to get in the corners. I can tell by looking at the bottoms that the house used to be painted and whoever stripped it went pretty aggressive. And the last homeowner of 8 years said they didnt know you had to wash the siding.....

So i figure if it can get the weathered “white” wood off by sanding smooth to restore it that it would be worth it even with the time it will take. I would rather spend the time sanding and staining with a semi-transparent to let the wood look amazing than not sand and throw on two heavy coats of semi-solid and have it look bad. Something about putting on semi-solid seema like ot would take away from how good it can look. Just trying to be safe with this so i dont do any more damage to the home after years of neglect.


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

Also, does new cedar shake come smooth typically? i believe these used to be smooth based on the backs of some of the pieces ive looked it. I think the wood on these is grooved because of a previous paint removal and now exposing the “fuzz”


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I think that you would be better off with a gas powered pressure washer. I have a lot of experience with them but I can understand how some people might hesitate. There are two things that have to be considered when using a pressure washer. One is the tip & the other is the distance at which it's used. A yellow tip at about a foot away would work for you IMO. The sanding will work but I'm trying to save you all that work.


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here is a before and after using 120 grit orbital so you have an idea of what im talking about


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Just going by the pic it looks like it needs a better cleaning job. I almost always use a bleach solution will also lighten the color of the wood. With a semi-solid stain you don't have to get it perfect. 2 coats will hold up longer than 1.


Nothing wrong with the sanding you've done - just more work than most are willing to do or pay to have done.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

One sample never tells you the whole story.:smile: I'd actually start with 40 grit or so with a grinder type of sander. Test to see the grit and the tool for least time and best results. Quick resurfacing then finish with lighter grit and sander. You may have to go through hundreds of paper and 2-3 sanders, even if a good quality machine. Sanding over nails could rip up the papers. Sanding the shake edge will gouge the surface and possibly split it. At least start at the back so that even if you give up, you won't be pressed into replacing them quickly. Not sure if you can get away with not sanding the edge. Even semi solid may peel off.

If it looks do-able, maybe 10 square feet at a time? You can try cheap electric sprayer (wagnor?) and back brush.


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

to be honest i wasnt going to focus on the edge. it seems like just the face needs the most work.

I did 4 shakes and the sandpaper was in great shape. each shake took less than 30 seconds to do, since im basically just taking off fibers at this point. 

my plan is to do 1 face of the house at a time. Sand it. then was going to hose it down, let it dry two days, the apply the stain. with the time another side is drying ill do another face and repeat the process. Should 2 days be enough for this to dry after sanding and spraying off dust?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Why did you only post the before pic & not the after?


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

the picture is a shake that is half sanded, half unsanded.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

That looks pretty good. As I said, I think that it can all be done w/ a gas pressure washer but if you don't mind doing all that sanding, go for it.


----------



## lmooney19 (Jun 27, 2018)

To be honest i kind of like sanding. especially with soft wood like this. plus the extra care on my own house makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I can see that's what you want to do, so go for it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As you are aware, cedar is pretty soft, but there are density variations in the grain. Some artisans take advantage of this by lightly charring the wood then taking a wire brush to it - the softer wood will be removed more that the denser 'rings'. That's the same reason cedar shakes or shingles look rough as they age - the elements are wearing away different parts of the wood at different rates. As they age, they get thinner.

It sounds like you are up for your project, and have fun with it, but do know that you accelerating the aging of the cedar by sanding it down. Applying a coat of stain or other sealant may well counteract this.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Sand it. then was going to hose it down, let it dry two days, the apply the stain. with the time another side is drying ill do another face and repeat the process. Should 2 days be enough for this to dry after sanding and spraying off dust?



That may be enough time but it's really hard to say. Sun and wind play a part in the drying process but a lot depends on how much water gets behind the shingles [thru cracks and joints] I'd wait at least 12 hrs after all sign of wetness is gone.


----------

